# Sheldon Park gym, Dublin



## TigerNow (14 Jun 2005)

hi there, 
I was thinking of joining this gym to get rid of a small excess growth around my mid-section ( affectionately called puppy fat, thought it has been a while since I was a puppy ) , but I would like to know from anyone who is a member if it is very busy around certain times of the evening. I would be mainly going around 6 pm . I used to eb a member in a gym in the city centre, but at this time you could not get on any of the machines. Anyone know if the Sheldon gym is ok around this time ? 
As for "why don't you go and check it out some evening" , unfortunately this week I am busy every evening, but if I decide to join would like to do so at the weekend. 
thanks for any info


----------



## Ham Slicer (14 Jun 2005)

I'm a member.

Empty at wekends like most gyms.

Haven't been too much lately but it's never overly busy.  There is a lot of equipment so you'll always get a threadmill/bike/cross trainer.

Nice swimming pool.

A lot of meat heads down in weights room but this shouldn't bother you as there is ample free weights/equipment.

Spinning classes/aerobics/kybo classes during the week.


----------



## TigerNow (14 Jun 2005)

thanks for that Ham Slicer !   

I was in there late last night, and yeah, there was lots of equipment and not a lot of people. I was just worried that at 6ish it would be a lot busier. 

I probably won't be doing much weights at first , mainly aerobic stuff, so I won't worry about the meat heads. Anyway you get them in every gym I reckon. 

Are the classes on at 8 PM only ? I have heard that the Pilate is very good, but to be honest it looks a killer. I reckon I would need an ambulance to take me home 

thanks for the info again


----------



## Ham Slicer (14 Jun 2005)

TigerNow said:
			
		

> Are the classes on at 8 PM only ? I have heard that the Pilate is very good, but to be honest it looks a killer. I reckon I would need an ambulance to take me home



Not sure when the classes are on, but I'd say about 8 alright.

If you want to lock your locker you'll need a lock.  They're about 6 quid in the gym so bring your own with you.

Also need swim cap to use pool which closes at 9:30

Best of luck


----------



## DaveD (15 Jun 2005)

I used to be a member there until about two years ago and would NEVER go back. I was swimming in the pool one day when two workmen came in and started drilling into the floor of the pool area, about 6 inches from the edge of the pool, with an *ELECTRIC* drill!! Thinking this wasn't the most sensible place to be using power tools I got out of the pool  -very quickly I might add - got changed and asked to speak to the manager. I was told that the manager wasn't there but turns out the guy holding the drill was the owner of the gym. I insisted on speaking to him and got no joy whatsoever, he couldn't see the problem with using power tools near water and got very aggressive, told me to "not tell him his business and get the **** out of his gym" So I did, while he went back to his drilling. Don’t know if the parents of the children in the pool complained also.

I eventually contacted the manager who apologised for the owner’s behaviour and agreed to refund the remainder of my membership fee.

Not the type of people I'd be willing to give money to again, or advise anyone else to either.


----------



## car (15 Jun 2005)

"get the ** out of my gym" wow.. 

That story would run true to form when the owners were in (they didnt turn up) court for an unfair dismissal claim against a former employee last year who got sacked by the owners because his assistant took a booking for a wedding from a traveller.  Search http://www.labourcourt.ie  for other infringements by same.

Youre not a million miles from Ben Dunnes gym near the kcr, Ive heard its the mutts nuts, you could try there.


----------

